# Costa Brava - recommend a site please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone know any decent sites on the Costa Brava for two weeks in October, arrive 5th ish, with decent sized pitches for the Kontiki? 

Lloret, Tossa, Santa Susanna etc will do, coastal prefered though. 

Cheers

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

This is one we use regular.. Right on the beach itself. Has free wifi.
Train station just across the road, easy access into Barcleona and other routes along coast,.. 
Carrefour supermarket and a lidl 20 min walk or 8 mins on the pushbike  
http://www.campingbonrepos.com/

At Blanes we have used this one..
http://www.campinglamasia.com/


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bon Repos*

Hi

Would you say access to Repos is easy enough? Do the motorhomes go on the beach?Is the beach private or can any Tom, Dick and Harry come wondering by? What if the tide comes in?

Looks a nice spot.

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Bon Repos*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Russell
> Would you say access to Repos is easy enough? Do the motorhomes go on the beach?Is the beach private or can any Tom, Dick and Harry come wondering by? What if the tide comes in?
> ...


Russell,
Access is easy, well signed off the main road as you travel by, they get large RV's on there so the Kontiki is no issue..
You can park at the beach edge it's raised above the actual beach by a few feet, tide not an issue doesn't move much at that location.
However we usually park "inland" a row or two..
The locals can and do walk through the site following the beach path. Been goin there on and off for almost 10 years, never had any issues. October is ideal as it will be reasonably quite, never go in July / August it's a nightmare !!!

Some pics (if the link works)..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bon Repos*

Yes, that's looking like a go-er!

Thanks for the link too.

Russell


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The tide does not come in and out in the Med you get a slight change but not much unless there is a storm then in will rise on the surge.

Andy


----------

